# Topics > Mixed reality >  Reality Labs, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Parent - Meta Platforms, Inc.

Meta Quest

about.meta.com/realitylabs

facebook.com/realitylabs

twitter.com/RealityLabs

Reality Labs on Wikipedia

Director - Yaser Sheikh

Director of Research Development - Chuck Hoover

Chief Scientist  - Michael Abrash

Director Research Scientist - Jason Saragih

VP - Sean Keller

Director of Research Science - Robert Wang

Projects:

wristband

Habitat, simulation platform for research in Embodied AI

Infinite Office, virtual office space

Meta Connect, annual conference

Meta Avatars, lifelike virtual avatars

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Acquires Startup Developing AI Finger Tracking Armband"

by David Heaney
September 23, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Developing Virtual Reality Avatars in Pittsburgh"
Facebook’s Pittsburgh office is working to develop 3-D avatars, which would maintain expressions and body language of users to meet face-to-face, virtually, around the world, as the next wave of digital communication. “There’s a can-do attitude among everyone here.”

by Bob Bauder
February 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing the new Facebook Reality Labs, plus save the date for Facebook Connect on September 16"

by Andrew Bosworth
August 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to Facebook Reality Labs

Sep 16, 2020




> At Facebook Reality Labs, we bring together the brightest cross-disciplinary minds in one place to deliver our mission: build tools that help people feel connected, anytime, anywhere. Developers, researchers, engineers and designers all working together to help build a more expansive - and more inclusive - future for all of us.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook creates exec team to work on Mark Zuckerberg’s vision for a digital universe"

by Kif Leswing
July 26, 2021

Jason Rubin

Vivek Sharma

Vishal Shah

----------


## Airicist

Facebook presents: The journey to the Metaverse

Streamed live Sept 27, 2021




> The word “metaverse” might not yet be popular in the zeitgeist, but many experts predict it is quickly becoming the next big thing. What is the metaverse, who will have access to it, what does it mean for our economy, and how might it be regulated? Join Vice President of Facebook Reality Labs (FRL), Andrew Bosworth and Facebook’s Vice President of Global Affairs​, Nick Clegg, as they discuss how the metaverse could reshape our society.
> 
> Speakers:
> Andrew Bosworth, Vice President, Facebook Reality Labs
> Nick Clegg, Vice President of Global Affairs and Communications, Facebook
> Peter Rubin, Contributing Editor, Wired


"Building the Metaverse Responsibly"

by Andrew Bosworth, VP, Facebook Reality Labs and Nick Clegg, VP, Global Affairs
September 27, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook is spending $50 million to ‘responsibly’ build the metaverse"
It defines the metaverse and calls it the ‘next computing platform’

by Mitchell Clark
September 27, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook execs tease VR prototype hardware with new photos"
Zuckerberg looking at the future of the metaverse

by Mitchell Clark
October 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook is spending at least $10 billion this year on its metaverse division"
And expects to spend more ‘for the next several years’

by Jacob Kastrenakes and Alex Heath
October 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meta (Facebook) is buying Within, creators of the ‘Supernatural’ VR fitness app"

by Brian Heater
October 29, 2021

Article "Meta is acquiring the maker of VR workout app 'Supernatural'"
Supernatural's creator will operate under Meta's Reality Labs.

by Mariella Moon
October 30, 2021

getsupernatural.com

youtube.com/channel/UC4U87sW4dbXSB9N2imBBA5A

twitter.com/getsupernatural

linkedin.com/company/getsupernatural

instagram.com/getsupernatural

with.in

youtube.com/channel/UCr75WCH0Ylix0PQcegRzmtQ

facebook.com/within

twitter.com/within

linkedin.com/company/withinunlimited

instagram.com/within

medium.com/@within

Co-founder, CEO and CCO - Chris Milk

Co-founder and President - Aaron Koblin

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Facebook’s Meta mission was laid out in a 2018 paper declaring ‘The Metaverse is ours to lose’"

by Salvador Rodriguez
October 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Facebook's metamorphosis - will it work?"

by Chris Vallance
October 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "To save its image, Facebook is killing the metaverse"

by Adario Strange
October 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Meta's Metaverse explained - Part 1 - What is it?

Premiered November 2, 2021




> I have been working in immersive technology for over ten years now, I have been mostly super excited about its role in claiming human potential.  So I should be excited to see billions of dollars and a firm commitment planted on realizing the technology from Meta(Facebook)?  No, instead I am left more concerned than ever.  And I feel the need more than ever to speak out about why.
> 
> Skip ahead
> 0:00 Intro
> 1:37 What is the metaverse and Snow Crash
> 5:33 Next evolution in communication technology
> 7:02 How using this tech changes us
> 8:45 Its a bridge
> 10:50 The spectrum of realities
> ...


Eric Hawkinson

----------


## Airicist2

Meta's Metaverse Explained - Part 2 - Incentives and Business Models

Premiered November 4, 2021




> One of the things that perhaps made me feel a bit ickky about the recent news of Meta is the lack of signals around anything changing around the current business models from the company and the incentives those models promote.   Selling attention, collecting and exploiting data, and advertising as it is done on the host of Facebook apps brought into immersive media I think have the potential to greatly exacerbate many of the harmful issues we are seeing today. 
> 
> In this video I take a look at these incentives and give some research and ideas about how these current behaviors might play out when AR/VR/MR tech is more widely used. 
> 
> Contents
> 0:00 Intro
> 1:08 Feelings
> 3:25 The Concerns
> 4:10 #1 - Automation
> ...


Eric Hawkinson

----------


## Airicist2

Meta's Metaverse Explained - Part 3 - Signals for the new direction

November 6, 2021




> Signals are useful for people who are trying to anticipate a highly uncertain future. They tend to capture emergent phenomenon sooner than traditional social science methods. Unlike trends, they turn our attention to possible innovations before they become obvious.
> In this video I try to wrap up this short series by taking some signals from Facebook, Oculus, and Mark's Meta Keynote to see how my concerns for Meta's Metaverse might unfold, from testing advertising in VR to changes in the terms of service.
> 
> Contents
> 0:00 Intro
> 1:12 What are signals?
> 2:15 Advertising in VR
> 7:10 Data Collection
> 13:00 Interoperability
> 19:06 Final Thoughts

----------


## Airicist2

Facebook's odd "Metaverse" move

Nov 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"Inside Reality Labs Research: Meet the team that’s working to bring touch to the digital world"

November 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta wants you to feel the metaverse with high-tech haptic gloves"
Meta's head of research discusses the latest prototypes and why feeling is the next frontier.

by Scott Stein
November 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Meta Immersive Learning

Nov 17, 2021




> Following the preview at Connect 2021, more details on Meta Immersive Learning are being shared today. Through this initiative, Meta is investing $150 million in new learning programs and partnerships, including teaching the next generation of metaverse creators how to build AR and VR experiences.

----------


## Airicist2

Nick Clegg's first interview in the metaverse | FT Interview

Dec 16, 2021




> Step inside the Metaverse as the UK's former deputy PM takes on avatar form to talk to the FT's Henry Mance about the future of technology, immersive digital worlds, the challenges of regulation, and his own role within the company.


Article "My trip into the metaverse with Facebook defender-in-chief Nick Clegg"
The UK politician turned Meta exec on Mark Zuckerberg, the Haugen leaks and banning Trump

by Henry Mance
December 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mark Zuckerberg has so many VR headset prototypes to show us"
And none of them are shipping

by Adi Robertson
June 20, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Zuckerberg is Spending Billions on the Metaverse—Here’s Where It’s All Going"

by Sylvia Varnham O'Regan
November 1, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Why we still believe in the future"

by Andrew Bosworth
December 19, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Introducing Meta Realty: a look at the technologies necessary to convincingly blend the virtual and physical worlds"

Oculus Blog
December 19, 2022

----------

